# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica > Guadalquivir > Genil > Monachil >  Rio Monachil (Parque natural de Sierra Nevada)

## granasoria

Hola a tod@s, os envio mi ultimo video realizado en el paraje de los Cahorros de Monachil donde se puede ver el rio que pasa del mismo nombre de la localidad y perteneciente al parque natural de Sierra Nevada, espero que os guste!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT2bvel3XZI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT2bvel3XZI[/ame]

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por el video granasoria :Smile: 

Una auténtica maravilla de paisaje.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Esos paisajes me encantan.
Gracias por enseñárnoslos.
Y un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Precioso lugar Granasoria, me encanta el recorrido que nos has mostrado, otro más para apuntar a la agenda  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## granasoria

Me alegra muxo de que os guste, desde aqui os animo a que lo visiteis porque merece la pena! :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Es un recorrido precioso, gracias Granasoria.
Me lo apunto.  :Wink: . Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por enseñarnos esos parajes y ponernos esa música... Sin duda un sitio excelente para disfrutar de un día inolvidable!!
Un saludo.

----------

